# eBay Changes



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

In their never ending quest to change just for the sake of changing eBay has changed some aspects.

In the Resolution Center a seller can now only file a notice of non-payment. If you want to cancel a sale you have to do it somewhere else in the system. However, they lowered the waiting time from filing the notice of non-payment to receiving credit for no further response from seven to four days.

They will eventually terminate (end early) all applicable listings which do not have both a return policy and time to ship out date.

They no longer let you offer optional insurance. Either you include it in your item price or handling charge or it cannot be offered. This one gets me as it is a rather one-size-fits-all policy. Maybe 5% of my buyers opted for insurance, but I did like them to have that option.

And, you had to pay extra for USPS insurance, UPS has it built into their base rate up to $100, which covered likely 95% of my UPS shipments. (And UPS under-prices USPS for none-local, none flat rate boxes/envelope already.)

I suspect the problem was some sellers were requiring insurance and then not insuring the packages. Under the new policy what is to keep them from including mandatory insurance in the price or handling fee and then not insuring the packages?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> They will eventually terminate (end early) all applicable listings which do not have both a return policy and time to ship out date.


They already have. 
I went through my listings about two weeks ago and updated my listings to show both return policy and ship time. I apparently missed a few as I had about a dozen of them ended for me for that very reason.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

There is an interesting discussion of eBay changes going on here:

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2009/11...o-be-more-retailer-than-auctioneer/7#comments


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

A little off topic, but lately when I do a search on ebay the screen shot they bring up has really small font and is hard to read. I searched all over for a fix for this, but I cannot locate one on the site. 

Does anyone else have this issue, and do you know how to enlarge the wording? Sorry in advance for asking what is probably a 'duh' fix. Thanks.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

jmtinmi said:


> A little off topic, but lately when I do a search on ebay the screen shot they bring up has really small font and is hard to read. I searched all over for a fix for this, but I cannot locate one on the site.
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue, and do you know how to enlarge the wording? Sorry in advance for asking what is probably a 'duh' fix. Thanks.


Near the top of the page, close to the headline/title, there is something that reads:

text size A A A

Click on the larger sized 'A', and it should change to a larger font.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I cannot locate anything with 'text size' on my screen or 'AAA'? 

I really do have common sense, but I can't seem to figure this out! Thanks anyways.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I don't understand your problem. Do this. Go to any eBay active listing. Give us listing number. Then tell us exactly what you consider the problem to be on that particular listing.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I don't understand how anyone can make money selling there. Their fees are too high and they take money whether it sells or not.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

"I don't understand how anyone can make money selling there. Their fees are too high and they take money whether it sells or not."

Well, I do between $40-50K a year in eBay sales. Between eBay and PayPal they do take about 16% of gross (which is tax deductible). However, that does leave me with about 84% of gross.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine's around $40K in gross receipts, but based on history, I expect that to continue to grow.... However, because I have wholesale costs for a product that I sell more or less at retail, I only net somewhere between 25-30% of that. 
But, for a part time job that involves something I already get a kick out of... Well, all things considered, eBay has been pretty good for me over the years.

With any kind of luck, I'll be able to expand to a brick and mortar store in the next couple of years. lol

There's money to be be made on eBay. Maybe not a fortune, in spite of what the infomercials say.  But still money, nonetheless.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

It not with any active listing. When I do a search, for say....'abeka concept cards' to see what is available out there, it will show up on MY search page in really small test/font. My EbayPage font has bigger pictures and font. Just the 'search results' page looks funny. I still can't locate any avenue to adjust the settings on this page. It's been this way for a couple of months. 

Thanks for trying to help.


----------

